# HEE HAW...



## MeadowRidge Farm

I know I am early posting this, but I want it to be on just in case someone else gets on here early, considering all the bad weather everyone is having.

[SIZE=14pt]WELCOME to our 2nd annual Hee Haw exchange. Is everyone ready to open there gifts?? Ok, tell me who cheated, and peeked before hand? I know Linda H. and Tammy L. (Whiskey Creek) both have been good...because there gifts are laying on my dining room table! Tammy just got her confirmation from ML and she wasnt sure she would know how to poast the pictures ...so I took one for her and will do it, and Linda, Ohhhh..what can I say..she will probably be fighting me for the chair at the puter later. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt] Before we begin...lets keep it orderly this year, last year got a little bit hectic and no one really knew what or who was talking. I am hoping it works out well doing it on the donkey talk forum, otherwise next year we will go back to our private chat room for it. PLease post as you get on right to this thread, so we know when most of us are on. There should be 16 of us on here tonight, some will be late. After you have opened your gift please post a pic which I will put up another thread and pin it. Any problems email [email protected]. That said..HAVE FUN and I hope Santa ws good to everyone. Please remember to Thank you Santa as well. Corinne[/SIZE]


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm

[SIZE=14pt]Anyone here??? I hope the weather is holding out for everyone, its starting to snow here. Tammy and Linda are both her with me. Tammy will be heading home shortly and Linda, she is just becoming a permanent house guest




, Ce[/SIZE]

Hi Everyone, this year sure went fast. I'm being a good girl and waiting impatiently to open my gift. Linda


----------



## srpwildrose

Hello everyone.......





I am posting for Michele, aka kscowgirl..........she is w/o electricity for 5 days now, and yesterday received

12" of snow..........














I called her today to check in. She is really having a hard time dealing with all the hassles.












She will not be able to join your party tonight. She wanted me to let you know.

Keep her in your thoughts and prayers








The donkeys and minis are fine and have plenty of hay to keep warm.

She and Jon have a generator for heating the house. Still had to throw out all the food in the fridge tho.

What a bummer........ :arg!


----------



## iluvwalkers

*i'm here...tell Michele i said i am thinking of her and her family



...Nikki*


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm

Susan, Thank you for letting us know about Michele. Please tell her we are thinking of her, and I will keep everything pinned for awhile so she can see it when she get power again, which I sure hope is soon.



I am glad to hear her animals are all ok, but what a mess. :arg! It seems like so many areas are getting hit by nasty storms. Also, tell her Tammy made it on in time for the party, she had asked me about that awhile back. She was Tammys exchange pal. Tell Michele to just hang in there, and take care of yourself, family and animals. Corinne


----------



## minimule

Where is everyone????


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm

I'm here and so is Linda H and Tammy L. anyone else??


----------



## iluvwalkers

* hey, i'm here, i'm here...



*


----------



## JumpinJackFarm

[SIZE=14pt]



I am here[/SIZE]
[SIZE=14pt]without Santa



[/SIZE]


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm

[SIZE=18pt]Its 7:00 where are you. We will open our fits as soon as a few more get on, is that Ok with you Shawna? Nik, Shannon and Teri..quit rubbing Santa






and get your butts on here.We want to open our gifts



[/SIZE]


----------



## JumpinJackFarm

Oh Yes!!! and please tell Michele we are thinking about her. Of all things... Kansas having problems like this


----------



## HobbsFarm

[SIZE=14pt]I'm here!!!!!! Without Santa too...



[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]I hate that for Michele. I hope she will let us know if we can do anything for her![/SIZE]


----------



## JumpinJackFarm

[SIZE=14pt]fine with me



[/SIZE]


----------



## srpwildrose

Thank guys for your replys.

If someone wants to call her, pm me and I will give you her phone#.

She may want to know what every one is receiving.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm

I have her number.


----------



## JumpinJackFarm

*[SIZE=14pt]Shannon ... were you going to post the "Jiggly" one [/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=24pt]?[/SIZE]*


----------



## HobbsFarm

[SIZE=24pt]Is this where we're supposed to be?? I've got a bunch of gifts to open (thanks Bonnie)... I need to get busy...lol [/SIZE]

[SIZE=24pt]Give us some instruction Ce please!









[/SIZE]

[SIZE=24pt]***Raising my hand*** ummmm, Ce? Teri's trying to get me in trouble...



[/SIZE]


----------



## JumpinJackFarm

Well ... I believe Nikki had the [SIZE=12pt]*Nastiest Santa* [/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]at least mine was "official"



[/SIZE]


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm

Ok, who are we waiting for yet. I know some are not going to make it because of storms. We have on here, Linda H, Tammy L, Shannon, Teri, Shawna, Nik, Susan (for Michele), and those that are having storms or will be late if they can get on would be. RNR, Donna (Pooper Scooper) , Julie, Susan; and Bonnie. Should we go ahead and open our gifts?


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch

hi i'm here! i was on the Dec 15th one waiting for you all... OH!


----------



## JumpinJackFarm

[SIZE=14pt]*Is Julie here ??*[/SIZE]


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm

Teri, would you be nice to Shannon! No Julie is not here yet and neither is Bonnie. Go ahead Shannon start opening and anyone else and post you puics. Dont you all think the chat room was a little easier?


----------



## minimule

OK....let's get the party started....















Who goes first????


----------



## JumpinJackFarm

[SIZE=14pt]Could the timing been confused???[/SIZE]
[SIZE=14pt]Shannon helped me interpet the time today[/SIZE]
[SIZE=14pt]Thanks again Shannon[/SIZE]


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm

I dont think so, Bonnie is in my time zone, but parts of Wisc. are getting hit with a storm so maybe she cant get on.


----------



## JumpinJackFarm

[SIZE=14pt]*Well ??? *[/SIZE]
[SIZE=14pt]*If we could have posted "SANTA"*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=14pt]*it would have been nicer *[/SIZE]
[SIZE=14pt]*



*[/SIZE]


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch

ok i'll tell on myself, i went first! since lindsey was on the comptuer and everybody is waiting for me to go to dinner... my pal was FlatCreek (Tammy) and i got a TON of stuff...



a light-up donkey (like for a nativity), a crystal mini pulling a cart, a key chain, a bracelet, and a donkey crossing sign... and for the ranch, 6 home-made hoofpicks out of horseshoes and a wormer


----------



## HobbsFarm

[SIZE=14pt]It would have given us something to look at while we waited huh??[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Yeh, the chatroom may have been a little easier, but it was still hectic with everyone talking at the same time. We'll keep on until we get it right! [/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Okay, I've got presents to open...hehehe[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]I'll be back![/SIZE]


----------



## iluvwalkers

*[SIZE=12pt]o.k i'm back i was looking at Santa again...lol...i am opening mine now from Cheryl



...[/SIZE]*


----------



## JumpinJackFarm

[SIZE=14pt]*Okie Dokie



*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=14pt]*I'll just have to open mine too



*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=14pt]*Hey...is Nik here????*[/SIZE]


----------



## FlatCreekFarm

I'm here! And paying by the minute because our internet is messed up. But, poor Michele! We have snow and still have power so far. Anyway, I'm opening and typing at the same time





I"ll have to be quick because this connection is temporary, I'll try to post pic later.

p.s. There's another Tammy?



Hey Tammy


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm

ALrighty, I couldnt wait~~



I received from Rebecca (RNR) a horse brush, donkey decal; dog tatoo; braiding bands; key chain; hoof pick, and a hair brush. and Tammy is opening hers and then will go and head home to post. Linda is tearing into hers now too. Ohhhh, Linda got from Shannon..a really cute night light (I'm going to steal that on her



) a farm towel and a horsey pic frame. I got to go and take some pics quicj and download them..I'll be back.. Ce


----------



## Bassett

I'm Here.


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch

where is Cheryl!?!?!?!?


----------



## minimule

OK, I opened mine....

I got a really pretty dark blue sweatshirt with a deer and a boat on it, two small donkeys (jenny and foal), a horse polar fleece throw and a chia pet DONKEY!!!! Cool! Can't remember who had my name. It was on the shipping box but not on the package.

Thanks anyway!


----------



## Bassett

Can I open? Please??? Mine is from Shawna (minimule) and I am so hoping it is what I'm hoping it is.


----------



## FlatCreekFarm

Teri, from JumpinJackFarm...

THANK YOU!!!











I love everything





I got: the sweetest card, an ADORABLE wooden box with a hand-carved donkey on top, the cutest hat, glove and scarf set I've ever seen (have the hat and scarf on now - love them to pieces!!)

Thank you EVER so much!!

I wish I didn't have to hurry away. I hope our net is fixed later then will check back in, hopefully with pictures. Merry Christmas everyone!!!


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch

wow this is really hard with the flood control! hey all i will have to check back in again later



to catch up with everyone, they are all standing over me wanting to go to dinner OH! so i gotta go. love you all and i will check back in a bit to catch up!!! MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL!!!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm

Shawna, your pal was Lisa (crackerjack)


----------



## HobbsFarm

[SIZE=14pt]Oh boy!!! Thank you Bonnie!



I got a horsey picture frame, horsey windchime, a donkey that my son has already claimed, a Christmas door hanger, an ornament, a nik nak, horse treats and some cute Christmas pot holders...



I'll be back, I will take pics now and upload...



Thanks again Bonnie![/SIZE]


----------



## Bassett

OMG, OMG, OMG, It is, it is, i is. I couldn't wait. I got a wood burning from Shawna. The one on her web page of a little boy trying to lead the stubborn donkey. Not the one where he is squatting but standing and pulling. I absolutely love it. Thank you SOOOOO much Shawna. Hey and I also got Donkey from Shrek. I just love him too. I'm sorry but I can't post pictures, doesn't work for me. But if you look on her web site she has many beautiful woodburnings on there asnd mine is one of them toward the bottom.

OH SHAWNA I'M SO GLAD YOU GOT MY NAME. THANK YOU SO MUCH.


----------



## minimule

Thanks Ce, THANKS LISA! I can actually wear that shirt to work to stay warm!

Bonnie, I'm glad you like it.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm

THis is hard to post with flood control OH!


----------



## crackerjackjack

Well, I am finally here. The weather here is terrible. I am staying at my daughters. I will start reading to get caught up. I will post my pictures.


----------



## Emily's mom

Hello, I'm here!! Hubby's party was fun, but he has to go to work in a couple of hours so we came home early!!


----------



## iluvwalkers

Thank you so much Cheryl...I got several post cards of where she lives and really cute tree ornament and an AWSOME print...I can't wait to bring it to get framed



...it was all worth the wait...thank you










oops forgot to put the cards in the picture...


----------



## Bassett

mini_lover said:


> [SIZE=14pt]Oh boy!!! Thank you Bonnie!
> 
> 
> 
> I got a horsey picture frame, horsey windchime, a donkey that my son has already claimed, a Christmas door hanger, an ornament, a nik nak, horse treats and some cute Christmas pot holders...
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be back, I will take pics now and upload...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again Bonnie![/SIZE]




I'm glad you liked it Shannon. You are lucky to get the little metal horse ornament that was in with the calendar. I almost kept it. LOL I just loved it. Hope you do too and you know what is funny, I was thinking of Hall when I stuck the little donkey in there.



Oh well I knew someone would like it.

[SIZE=24pt]Merry Christmas.[/SIZE]


----------



## crackerjackjack

Ok, I opened mine. You don't know how hard this was to bring this up here with me and not open it. It was killing me. My gift came from iluvwalkers. I love everything. I got a pretty blue lead rope, some really great smelling donkey soaps(I just love that kind of stuff), some donkey treats, I will give the donks some as soon as I get to go back home, there was a really cute tree ordament that said "Hee Haw Exchange", and there was was tart banana nut bread burners. They smell just like the real thing and a wooden donkey cut out.

I just loved it all. Thank you so much. This has been so fun.


----------



## Bassett

iluvwalkers said:


> Thank you so much Cheryl...I got several post cards of where she lives and really cute tree ornament and an AWSOME print...I can't wait to bring it to get framed
> 
> 
> 
> ...it was all worth the wait...thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oops forgot to put the cards in the picture...






Oh Nikki, I love that picture.


----------



## crackerjackjack

I just had to add pictures. Then I will go read up and get caught up.

http://i217.photobucket.com/albums/cc127/c...kjack/gift4.jpg

http://i217.photobucket.com/albums/cc127/c...ckjack/gift.jpg


----------



## iluvwalkers

*I do too Bonnie



...Nikki*


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm

WOW--everyone got some really nice gifts. I pinned another thread to post your pictures on, if you want. Anyone who wants to see Santa ...you'll have to email Nik or Shannon. Believe me, I really cant let them post them here OH!


----------



## iluvwalkers

crackerjackjack said:


> I just had to add pictures. Then I will go read up and get caught up.
> http://i217.photobucket.com/albums/cc127/c...kjack/gift4.jpg
> 
> http://i217.photobucket.com/albums/cc127/c...ckjack/gift.jpg




oh no...what hapeened to his tail



, i am so sorry i thought i did such a good job packing everything, guess not...can he be glued maybe



, Nikki


----------



## Whiskey Creek

I'm back home, and its just starting to snow out. This has been alot of fun tonight, now I cant wait for the next one. EVeryone got some nice gifts. I love mine, and Mom thinks she is keeping my shelf sitter and Lindas nightlite. Shes NOT. Got to go and tuck the boys in bed, I'll check in later. By the way, Nik, I emailed myself that santa, dont you love those first impressions? Hes nice. ...lol.


----------



## Bassett

Hey either Nikki or Shannon, I want to see Santa. Please email him to me at [email protected]. Thanks.

Well it has been fun everyone but I have a horrible cold and I think I'm about to go to bed and snuggle in for the night. Been a rough week for me. Good night everyone.


----------



## JumpinJackFarm

Julie !!!!
thank you Soooooo Much !
*I loved your note so much



right back at ya !*
hey everyone




I got a Marble/Onyx Donkey Pencil/Pen holder .... it is so neat !!!
Digital Picture Key Chain ... yep



I did




AND
"Mary Kay" foo foo's...*omg*...thanks




Thanks Julie !!
I wish you and yours 
A Pipe Bursting Bonanza too ...
Hugs ~ Teri


----------



## HobbsFarm

Bassett said:


> mini_lover said:
> 
> 
> 
> [SIZE=14pt]Oh boy!!! Thank you Bonnie!
> 
> 
> 
> I got a horsey picture frame, horsey windchime, a donkey that my son has already claimed, a Christmas door hanger, an ornament, a nik nak, horse treats and some cute Christmas pot holders...
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be back, I will take pics now and upload...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again Bonnie![/SIZE]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad you liked it Shannon. You are lucky to get the little metal horse ornament that was in with the calendar. I almost kept it. LOL I just loved it. Hope you do too and you know what is funny, I was thinking of Hall when I stuck the little donkey in there.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well I knew someone would like it.
> 
> [SIZE=24pt]Merry Christmas.[/SIZE]
Click to expand...

[SIZE=14pt]Bonnie, I forgot to list the calander because Hall got that too and took off with it! I'll get it back though!! And I DO love the horse ornament. It's already on the tree!



Thank you again! I'm going to finish posting my pictures now![/SIZE]


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm

[SIZE=14pt]I am glad everyone received there gifts this year,and everyone seemed to be very happy with what they received. THANK YOU for being such good Santas. If anyone has any ideas, while its fresh in your memory, for next year PLEASE let me know. The only thing I didnt like was flood control. I do think the chat room was alot easier, more confusing, but easier, but if went orderly like this year, I think I do prefer a chat room. Anyone else ideas? Ce[/SIZE]


----------



## Emily's mom

Not sure who to thank for my lovely gift!!

I love it, it is so cool








Looks like everyone has lovely gifts also





Nikki, so gald you liked your gift, it was so hard to send it, I loved it





Thank you, please speak up....

ps...sorry about the popcorn kernel on the stove ooppss


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm

Ok, I see not too many are posting pics on the other thread so here is what I received form RNR (Rebecca)



...and this is what Tammy (Whiskey Creek) received from KScowgirl (Michele) I'm going to steal her shelf sitter...






and here is that shelf sitter on my fireplace...dont you think it should stay at my house???



and here is Linda H. gift from Shannon, ...I think I should steal her nightlight too...thats the cute little country house you see



Thank you all.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm

Cheryl, your Santa was Susan (Painted Promise) Very nice gift!

We're heading off now. Maybe I'll go and rub Santa....NIGHT NIGHT. Ce


----------



## iluvwalkers

*[SIZE=14pt]o.k. where was I... OH! ...lol...Nikki[/SIZE]*


----------



## jdomep

Hi guys - (first of all I HATE ICE) OH!

Secondly A BIG THANK YOU to Tammy L. who was my SS and got me a lovely horsey blanket, a black horsey hanging suncatcher type thing I can't think of the official name LOL), some peppermint treats and a horsey image cd - I will get pictures tomorrow.

Teri I am so sorry I missed our party couldn't get online then I freaked when the forum was down today




I am glad you liked your goodies. I know you are not miss "computer" but I figured Angelica could get your pics on the keychain for you





Have a good night everyone!


----------



## JumpinJackFarm

MeadowRidge Farm said:


> Maybe I'll go and rub Santa....NIGHT NIGHT. Ce



[SIZE=18pt]LOL !!![/SIZE]


jdomep said:


> I know you are not miss "computer" but I figured Angelica could get your pics on the keychain for you



You got it !
She's my saving grace when it comes to things like that




Sorry you missed the party
things were just getting exciting and BAM!
it was lights out on the forum




Very Bad timing


----------



## FlatCreekFarm

Well, our internet came back on last night at 9:30 central and I came back, and yes, BAM... nothing





But, maybe we'll just continue our party tonight



I have pictures, and I'll post them on the other link I guess? Teri, thank you again!!



And Susan, SO happy you like your stuff





This was so very much fun, but hoping next year our internet connection doesn't crap out at the wrong time


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch

hey Cheryl yes it was me... i had it shipped direct because i was late, the gal was supposed to put my name and forum name and hee haw secret santa. maybe she didn't after all? but i liked it so much i got me one too!



i must admit i was a teensy bit disappointed with the sound but then i have several magnificent-sounding brayers here... i should contact the manufacturer and offer them some new brays LOL



i am trying to get my daughter to record them on my phone and make them my ring, that will drive EVERYONE crazy!!!

and just so you all know, i am ALREADY shopping for next year! no more thinking i have lots of time and then suddenly i am late OH! and i found the COOLEST thing on e-bay, i got outbid on the first one at 5:15 this morning while i was still sleeping but the gal said she is getting more after the first of the year...


----------



## Emily's mom

Thanks Susan, I really love the clock...

I do have a ring tone on my cel phone from the phone company, it is a little "off" but a donkey sound none-the-less....since my donkeys do not bray...when we are home at least...it sounds perfect to me!!!

Had a Birthday party for my Mom yesterday and everyone loved the clock also!!

Thanks again





Nikki, you are most welcome for your gift!!!


----------



## RJRMINIS

[SIZE=12pt]Ok I opened mine!!!!!!!!



I got a framed picture of the cutest donkey foal, and a cute card with a donkey on the front from Donna, aka Pooperscooper. Thank you so much Donna!!!!!



[/SIZE]








iluvwalkers said:


> Thank you so much Cheryl...I got several post cards of where she lives and really cute tree ornament and an AWSOME print...I can't wait to bring it to get framed
> 
> 
> 
> ...it was all worth the wait...thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oops forgot to put the cards in the picture...




[SIZE=14pt]OH I LOVE THAT PICTURE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



[/SIZE]


----------



## RNR

Hi guys!

I know I am late but wanted to post abouth te gift I recived I love it I got a halter some horse treats a stuffed donkey and a picture frame!

I went to post hte other night duringth party and could notget on for nothing an then the site was down for me the next day and I have been to busy all week!!!

MeadowRidge Farm Don't forget there is more to come from me I am still wating on the special order item I got for you hopefully it along with a few otehr christmas gifts I ordered will be here soon so I can mail your out to you!

RNR


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm

RNR..THANK YOU, I will make sure I post pictures of the additional gift/gifts when I get them. Now I cant wait



I love christmas time





















Ce


----------

